

Why I Don't Eat Chipotle - thedg
https://medium.com/@davefontenot/the-chipotle-rule-193174f4ae70

======
maxharris
Why I don't eat Chipotle: by adding honey, they put sugar in their chicken and
beef.

------
evo_9
To say something is just 'good' is a pretty lame excuse to stop eating
somewhere, and besides one eats at chipotle because it's typically very
healthy and economical, esp. if you are feeding a family. Or perhaps you are
on the road and given the choices of Subway, or a burger joint, again it's a
healthy, better choice.

If you live in Denver then you likely have grown tired of Chipotle since it
started here; then you'd choose Illegal Pete's which is by far the best local
burrito at the moment.

Either way though, fine stop eating Chipotle, they won't miss you. ;)

~~~
gailees
it's an analogy for life

i'm not saying everyone should stop eating at Chipotle :P

just posing the question

------
ProAm
I can't believe this is posted on hacker news...?

~~~
droidist2
I know, right?

------
gailees
tl;dr take risks

Do you think there are too many line breaks in this post?

